
20K “Hello World” Application in Angular 2 - own3r
http://blog.mgechev.com/2016/07/21/even-smaller-angular2-applications-closure-tree-shaking/
======
atjamielittle
I misread the title as '20K Line “Hello World” Application in Angular 2'.

